

Cyberattacks: Washington is hyping the threat to justify regulating the Internet - cdine
http://news.yahoo.com/s/csm/20100429/cm_csm/297733
Replacing link posted earlier that resulted in a redirect loop
======
est
China is doing exactly the same. According to the latest law from the News
Regulation Bureau, it requires everyone to register their real life identity
to get online to _protect Internet security_.

~~~
va_coder
Really? wow

~~~
gojomo
It's not so uncommon in paranoid jurisdictions. I don't know the situation
now, but when I was in Italy a few years ago you couldn't even use an internet
cafe without showing ID.

------
amalcon
"our power grids, air and ground transportation, telecommunications, and
water-filtration systems are in jeopardy."

Simple solution to all but one of those: unplug the uplink cable. There's no
reason that systems with control over power grids or water filtration systems
should be connecting to any public network.

------
DanHulton
Called it back in February:

[http://www.danhulton.com/blog/2010/02/17/get-scared-and-
subm...](http://www.danhulton.com/blog/2010/02/17/get-scared-and-submit/)

------
rbanffy
I couldn't find the original at the CSM. Has anyone found it?

